# RU induced injury in RR Alfalfa Weed Control



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/+symposium/2015/PDFfiles/Orloff%20Steve.pdf

Video, Paper (PDF) Slides (PDF)

Recent Developments in Alfalfa Weed Control: Glyphosate induced Injury in RR Alfalfa and Sharpen Herbicide
Steve Orloff & Rob Wilson

The Video is not a pdf file but the paper and slides are pdf.

Just Maybe the folks against glyphosate resistant alfalfa have something. 
Maybe Time will Tell but for now just keep your Eyes open.


----------

